# Jointer Restoration



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tool Gloat*

I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.

The football season hasn't been as kind to us Hokies so far this year, but that's another story. Back to woodworking. Here is the 8" Grizzly jointer I bought (i added the mobile base myself):









It was unfortunately stored in a shed with a dirt floor and LOTS of air circulation. While no water leaked on it, I think there was enough air circulation for morning dew to settle on the cast iron. Here is a shot of the bed:









And a shot of the fence (sorry for the awkward angle, its all I've got):









The motor supposedly runs, but these are original 15 year old bearings and will need replacing (same hods true for the cutter head):









It is pretty bad, but I was confident that I could clean it up reasonably well. My bigger concern was with the cutter head. The rust is pretty bad. It got the head, the screws, and the blades:









All the threaded parts were pretty bad. 









A soak in evaporust cleaned it up well:









The bed height adjustment rods were PURE rust: They got the evapo rust treatment too and a coat of paint:









one more shot:









More posts to come soon (ok, more like eventually). I'm working hard to get up to speed on my blogs that I fell behind on this summer, but this is prime woodworking weather so the blogs will wait when the highs are in the 50s-70s. Enjoy and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


aaah, finally, the jointer posts! sweet.

now that was definitely a big task to take dealing with all that rust, but nothing seems pitted and impossible to clean properly.

looking forward to hearing it humm


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Very courageous undertaking! Looking forward to more!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Love these resurrection from the dead threads.Take lots of pics!
It looks like it will clean up very nicely now that someone who cares has it..you have done a great job so far.
Will you change to a spiral cutter head???


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Living 15 minutes from and having a daughter attending James Madison University…go DUKES!

This looks like a nice find, nice addition to the shop! Question on the bearings; Are the making noise? If not you may not need to replace them. Hopefully the rust will not seem as bad after removal.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


go U.T. looks like a great tool . have fun!


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Grizzly machines seem to collect rust faster than some others. Otherwise they are good machines. Must be the chemistry in there steal


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Take yourself a "doctor Frankentein" award for reanimating the dead! 

(dead tool that is)

Congratulations. You can take pride in rescuing this wonderful old tool from the scrap heap.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tiny,
I've got a way to go yet, but I think I'll be able to get there. I thought this would be a good project to get my feet wet with.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Nice jointer.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


Scott,
No plans to change the cutterhead at the moment. I'm trying to complete this project without buying anything more than some bearings and a pair of belts. Depending on how involved the bearing replacement process is, I might need to replace the cutterhead though. Not sure. (-:


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Tool Gloat*
> 
> I got this tool at a GREAT price on craigslist about a year ago. I actually remember the day. I was listening to the Hokie game on the radio on the way back from my purchase and I literally RAN into the house to see my Hokies complete one of the greatest comeback drives I've witnessed in my 15 years of watching Hokie football. Tyrod Taylor had lofted an 80 yard pass to Danny Coale against Nebraska and was about to complete the comback with an amazing scramble and touchdown pass just a couple plays later.
> 
> ...


I just posted the next in the series. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*

This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).










I'm going to try and explain the processes I went through while providing before and after. Sorry the shots aren't from a consistent angle. I didn't really plan that part out too well, but hopefully you guys still find this useful.

*The fence*
To clean the fence, I detached all the hardware. Then I gave it a spray wil diluted phosphoric acid (I diluted a product made by T-9). While wearing gloves, glasses, and working outside, I scrubbed the surface with 300 grit wet/dry sandpaper. It didn't take very long to get through the rust. Once it was done, I wiped it off, and gave it a quick spray with WD-40 and a clean sheet of 300 grit. Finally, I wiped that off and applied some T-9 Boeshield.



















*The table attachments*
The table attachments were small enough to fit in 1 gallon of evaporust so I did that. It got a similar treatments, but a little different. After the soak, I wipe it off, then spray it with WD-40 to get the solution I couldn't get with a paper towel. Wipe off the WD-40 and then a spray with boeshield to protect it.



















*The cutter head and parts*
These all got the evaporust treatment. Afterward I sprayed it with WD-40 so that it doesn't re-rust. I will need to get the bearings off to replace them. Just a note for others. I was reading on OWWM.com that no bearings should be used for more than 10 years without maintenance or replacement (as appropriate). I might need some help from you guys to get the bearings swapped out though. The blades will get a sharpening at a later date.




























*The jointer bed*
This is a tough one for me. You can probably see a little rust returned. I think I might have left the top exposed too long before protecting it (i think the acid solution might have been a bit too dilute and might have to get redone). Overall, its still pretty good. I did the same thing that I did with the fence above.



















*Left to do* 
Redo the one side of the bed that has some rerusting
I need to work on replacing the motor bearings. 
All the small parts and hardware need a fresh coat of paint to prevent future rust
Derust these parts (if I can figure out how to disassemble them)








Go through the setup process to assemble it and tune it. 
Attach a dust collection shroud to the discharge chute

Still a long way to go, but I think I can be done in the next couple of months. So many competing priorities. What do you guys think? Any suggestions going forward? Has this been helpful so far? I hope you are enjoying these posts.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Nice work so far, keep on picking away at it and you will be done in no time..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Nice progress on the jointer.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Its small enough to be mobile, but big enough to face joint most boards that I'm able to get access to. It is an 8" grizzly. Probably about 15 yrs old. Patience to find a good deal on craigslist, and then the ability to act quick when it FINALLY becomes available, was the key.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for documenting, its always good to see different ways to restore old equipment and very helpful for those of us who are looking to do such projects. I just picked up an older rockwell drill press (model 11-280 and in better condition then the jointer) and gave it a light scrub with wd-40 and a scotch-brite pad but overall I think your results are much better. I may try the evaporust and sandpaper deal.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Wow, you did a great job, now I should be able to tackle my rusty cast iron dutch ovens….


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


This is really helpful!
You are doing a great job, looking forward to see her gleaming and humming along


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Looking good

Thanks


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Wow, this seems somewhat familiar. I wonder why. Watch my blog and I'll watch yours.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Hi Hokie, nice blog  Any progress? Are you planning to clean out the motor and change out the bearings in there at all? I would love to see how that goes as I am fixing to tackle one myself…


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *Some rust removal progress! (lots of pictures)*
> 
> This past weekend my wife was nice enough to forgo her own hobby to watch our daughter and I got about 8 hours in the garage to work. I'm desperate to get as much done on my jointer as possible because as you can see, it is completely stealing my wife's parking spot (but it is shinier than the car!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I'm alternating between fixing this jointer and a RAS. Right now, I'm back to focusing on the RAS (new post will be up in a few days on that one). I'm not sure if I'll try and replace the motor bearings. I'm definitely going to do the bearings on the cutterhead (I figure after soaking the head in evaporust, the detergent probably wrecked any grease in there). Hopefully I'll get back to making progress again soon, but work on the jointer takes up less floor space than the radial arm saw because there are less parts so I'm trying to get that done first. Hopefully I'll have something to post soon.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

*And I'm stuck*

It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.

I bought a piece of glass at habitat restore for 50 cents. I put that piece on my outfeed bed and inserted the knife springs, knife gib, and cutter knife into the cutterhead. I pressed the blade into the recess and tightened the gib just enough to hold the blade from popping out under the pressure of the springs. then i adjusted the set screws (already in place on the cutterhead) to slowly force the blade back out. I'd rock the cutter back and forth until the blade just BARELY contacted the glass, so that I'd know the blades were level with the outfeed table. once I got the height just right, I tightened down the gib and all seemed fine until….

I went to turn the cutterhead so that I could install the 2nd of 3 knives and it hit the infeed table. I thought that maybe the problem was that I had the infeed table positioned as low as possible to give me room to work, so I raised it and thankfully it cleared (but barely). It seemed like I would just be limited to shallow passes on this machine until I rotated it a little further, only to find that then the blade got stuck on the outfeed bed as well. That bed was set as high as it could go. Maybe lowering it might help, but that doesn't seem to be the right decision.

Am I missing something?Shouldn't the jointer be able to function with the outfeed at full height and the infeed at any height? What could be causing this? I don't have an expensive level to check the beds for perfect parallel, but they seems to be quite flat based on sighting down the beds. I would think there would be a little tolerance built in that I should be able to rotate the cutterhead without a problem. I know that pictures would probably help, but I don't have a camera at the moment. Anyone have any ideas?
-JC


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


Are you sure the knifes are totally seated? Maybe there's some gunk down there that built up over time? I'm kind of perplexed with your question, as well. Did the jointer function normally before with the outfeed table at full height? Thank goodness you didn't fire it up I had a SC 6" and now a PM 6", so I don't know a whole lot about jointers. I'm sure someone here can help. Try PM'ing Loren or MedicKen if they miss this post. Good luck!

Edit: if it's gunk, that SeaFoam Deep worked best for me after trying about half a dozen different products.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


usually machines/tools are not really meant to be set at extremes (max height,min height) but those settings are there just to accommodate some cases where you need that extra length or so. my logic says that putting the outfeed table at max height requires the blade to be be exposed more than it would have to be if the outfeed table was set at center of it's setting which can result in 2 things: 1. blades have less support and can result in more chatter and cuts that are not as clean and noisier, and 2. since the blade is extended more it can come in contact with things it shouldn't which is what you are experiencing.

I am not familiar with that griz model but its worth checking in the user manual, grizz tech support about this as they are pretty helpful mostly.

would really be interested to see a picture showing how much the blade is extended out of the cutterhead and compare it also with the pictures you took with the rust to see how they measure up.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


I makes sense, doesn't it, that if you set the knives to the outfeed table when the outfeed table is high, the knives are also going to be high? And if the knives are high they might contact something?

Actually, I never understood why one would ever want to adjust the outfeed table height - it needs to be precisely aligned with the knives, no?

I'll bet if you just set the outfeed table to about midway between its limits of travel that when you set the knives they will clear the infeed table regardless of its position. Better, set a knife so that it will clear the infeed table over its useful range of positions and then set (and leave) the outfeed table to the height of the knife (or a bit less). Then set the knives precisely to the outfeed table.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. I think this is good advice and it free (Aside from a little time) so I'll give it a go. I just assumed setting the table to the max height would be best because it would allow me the greatest range of flexibility in terms of cutting depth in the future, but I can see why going straight to an extreme might not be a great idea too. I guess the manufacturer needs some room for calibration at the outset too. I'll report back in a few days if I have some more time to try again.
Thanks all!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


I may be visualizing this all wrong but you are registering your highest knife against the glass block, against the outfeed table, right? I'm kind of like Greg, I never understood the reason for moving an outfeed table outside of original setup with new knives. To tell you the truth, I don't even know if mine is adjustable, lol. My highest knife is in line with it, so I've never had to fuss with it. The infeed table, on the other hand, has given me fits that anyone who knows me has heard plenty about.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


My guess is since this is a restoration, he took the outfeed table off without marking exactly where it was so he could put it back.

Let's look back at your jointer. 
If you look carefully, you'll notice how the wings slide diagonally, not straight up and down. So if you raise the outfeet to max height, you are also moving the bed closer to the cutterhead. If you look at the Grizzly Jointer Manual there is a section on setting the outfeed height. It doesn't say exactly how high, but looking closely at the diagram, you can see that the height is only slightly higher than the cutterhead w/o the blade. To match what they did, you'll have to level the outfeed w/ the bladeless cutterhead (the round part, not the opening), then raise the outfeed about ~1/16th". Then insert the knives w/ the glass like before.

btw, you can also get manuals for older griz jointers online too.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


I would contact Grizzley customer service.They may be able to help in contacting the right people I belive they have a tecknical dept


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

HokieMojo said:


> *And I'm stuck*
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an update. Things around the home have eaten up all my spare time, but I recently took my jointer knives out to be sharpened. They came back looking really good and I was excited to get them installed. This project is so close to being done, I just really need to press onward. Unfortunately, while trying to do so, I noticed a problem, so I'll explain what I did and maybe someone can help me with my trouble.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback guys. Sorry I didn't post earlier, but I did give your advice a shot. I pulled the blade out and reset the outfeed height to the be aboue 3/32nds above the cutterhead. Then I reset the blades and am excited to report that it works!!!! There is quite a bit of vibration, but I think that is because the machine is almost 15 years old and probably sat with the belts in the same position for at least 5 years (causing them to set in their shape).

I'm thinking of either replacement belts from grizzly or getting link belts to fix the problem, but I'm not sure if you can use link belts on this machine.

I ran a couple larger boards through that I felt I could safely do without a push block and all I can say is I wish I had this machine 5 years ago. My projects would have been much better and I'm sure it would have saved me substantial time.

Thanks again for all your help. It's tough rebuilding a machine when you don't even know how they work, so your advice was VERY appreciated.


----------

